# Powermatic 141 Bandsaw



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

I have an opportunity to purchase an excellent condition Powermatic 141 on a rolling base with a new Kreg fence. The seller is firm at $500. Is that a reasonable price?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

they seem to be well regarded. this is what appears to be a fairly extensive review of the model:

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=973

it's supposedly a well built 14" BS. might be a few dollars high but not outrageously so when compared to some 14" delta asking prices. obviously the mobile base and kreg fences are pluses.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I have one and love it. Picture below is before clean-up. It's now been cleaned and tuned per the Alex Snodgrass BS set up video and has a new 1/2" 3tpi SuperCut bandsaw blad on it. Cuts like butter. Mine only has a 1/2 HP motor but there must be some magic in it because it has never bogged down (so far cutting through up to 4" thick stock). If you need more than 6" resaw you may want something larger, but for most uses this rocks. :thumbsup:


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

Just when I was about to pull the trigger on the Powermatic a Jet JWBS-14X with riser installed and kreg fence poped up for basically the same price. I am still leaning toward the Powermatic, but the additional capacity of the Jet has me thinking. Do I get the Powermatic which is truly an excellent saw, or do I get a newer Jet with more re-saw capacity (which is also a great saw, but not a Powermatic)? I cant decide.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

If it were me I would go for the PM. Unless you do a lot of milling were you would need the larger capacity. This looks like a solid machine.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'd get the Jet*

Both companies are now under the same management, so parts and service will be similar. If the Jet has the welded steel frame it is definitely newer and that's the one I would prefer.
The availabilty of special guidess like those from Carter may be more available on the Jet. The additional resaw capacity will be an asset if and when it's needed.
The motor HP is now the most important issue and if both are the same that's great. The Jet should have at least a 1 HP motor for most efficient resawing and more is always better.
My large bandsaws have 3 HP motors. I use a 1 HP 14" occasionall for resawing and it works well if the blade is sharp and the stock under 5" in my experience. Don't dither if the saw is on Craig's List and the price is reasonable.... :no:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Buy both, see which one you like better and sell the other back into the CL pool! :thumbsup:

The Jet sounds like it would be OK too. I wouldn't pay more than $400 for that set up as they pop up more frequently. I have heard some criticism of the "C" style bandsaw vs. the solid frame like the PM, the Rikons, larger Jet and other saws which are said to be a bit more rigid. As long as they are tuned up you would probably be fine either way.


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the insight.


----------

